# Ice fishing - I'm tempted



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking at next weeks forecast and it is going to get cold next week. On Sunday through Monday nights, we are going to have overnights lows of -2, -10, and 0 degrees. I'm thinking that would produce safe ice, but I do not have any experience in these matters. I do not have an auger and I wonder if there are any places around here that sell them. If I can't find an auger, I guess there are others ways to chop a safe hole in the ice such as a hatchet. 

Does anybody have any advice? I've never caught a fish while ice fishing and would be happy with a simple bluegill.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

gmr guy, Im near Dayton and can offer safe tag along if your interested, bee doing it for 4 years now and feel pretty confidant about what safe ice is. I have all the luxury items, shanty, heaters, augers extra rods etc. Been out 4 times already this season, also have my own pond as a fall back... one thought to remember is that even with cold air temps, if ponds are covered by snow, its like a blanket and really slows down the ice making, this wind blowing snow off the ice is a blessing....

Send me a PM and we can hook up next week, Im off on afternoons so have a few hrs to fish if ice is good enough.

Salmonid


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I wouldn't consider getting on the ice of there was less than 4 inches of ice. But that's just me and I don't like hypothermia!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, 3" of good clear ice is plenty strong but 4 is much better...

Salmonid


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like Salmonid has got you covered. 
You might consider asking this question in the Hard Water Discussions Forum too if needed.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark and I ice fish as offten as we can, the last ice a couple a weeks ago he didn't make it on saterday and I did great. He went to my spot the next day and did not do so good. I checked Kiser today and it was 1.5-2" so maybe the first of next week.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Go to Lowe's and buy you a spud bar and put a rope around it that attaches to your wrist. This will allow you to make holes in the ice economically and the rope will keep you from losing it. Check ice thickness often as you go.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been a few years but I have ice fished around here in some ponds on 2 very cold winters. I'm no expert on it though and I've never been on ice less that 6" thick. Makes me nervous but it can be fun. Dress warm and if you don't know how that ice should be, take someone with you who does. We always drilled with and auger (non-power one).


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

GMR_GUY, briefly, there are several things to know #1 SAFETY comes 1st, 2cnd, and 3rd. Am NOT trying to intimidate anyone but going into very cold water is unpleasant at best. CARRY WITH YOU the following: at least 50` of light rope and a pair of ice claws that you wear around your wrists; basically they are ice picks with plastic caps over the tips and holes thru their top ends on a boot lace loop so you can wear them up inside your coat sleeves. Buy or make them so they FLOAT ! IF you ever do fall in, having them literally `close at hand` can allow you to quickly scramble out and get to safety. In your vehicle have a wool blanket and a NASA type survival foil blanket and a change of clothes. And as silly as this sounds I usually carry an auger or 2X4 8` long horizontally, if you go in it will give you leverage to help get out...AVOID "heaves" (bulges) in the ice unless you KNOW they are more than 72 hrs old in freezing conditions, best just to AVOID them. And DO NOT go out alone, without a cell phone and let someone who cares know where you`re going and when to expect you back...ice fishing is a wonderful sport, but simply keep in mind that you MUST be prepared if something goes wrong...the cold water beneath the ice does not want to kill you, but it doesn`t care if it does, either...as far as other gear, a bucket to set on doubles as a rescue throw with the rope tied to the handle. Good insulated felt lined boots are a must...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

action lake has icefishing


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

I like at least 4 inches of ice. And I don't do rivers or creeks, or running water. The ice thickness will vary. I would take a rope and tie off at the bank for safety. I really haven't had much luck ice fishing, other than getting body parts cold.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

misterbreeze said:


> Go to Lowe's and buy you a spud bar and put a rope around it that attaches to your wrist. This will allow you to make holes in the ice economically and the rope will keep you from losing it. Check ice thickness often as you go.


I don't know about you, but I'd rather lose $20 than drown! Could you imagine breaking through, only to find yourself sinking to the bottom because of the anchor that's tied to your wrist?!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

whjr15 said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd rather lose $20 than drown! Could you imagine breaking through, only to find yourself sinking to the bottom because of the anchor that's tied to your wrist?!


I just laughed out loud when I saw this. I have a pair of cement wading boots I like to use on the ice.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to mention while holding that spud bar you BETTER have a thick glove on if it`s well below zero...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the safety advice (Lowell H Turner) and the offer (Salmonid, I sent you a PM). The points raised about the use of a spud bar is excellent; there is a video on YouTube that advises having the spudbar attached to you, but I'm in agreement with wjhr15 that the loss of a $20 spudbar is infinitely small when compared to drowning.

This may sound crazy, but do people wear life preservers while ice fishing? The rope is something I would use. The spots that I have in mind would be absolutely no more than 25 feet from shore.

I would prefer to use some sort of live bait, but if I can't find live bait, what would someone recommend for bluegill bait?

Though we do have several cold nights in the forecast for next week, it appears that these will be proceeded by a significant snowfall on Sunday. Will this snowfall be sufficient to produce adequate freezing despite the low temperatures?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GMR, I just sent you back some more info, now about the spud, most are mini spuds and 9-11 lbs are the most common for ice fishing, they have a loose loop for your wrist so if you poke it down and through the ice, it is still around your hand to lift back up, but if you want it gone, it simply slips off, Im sure there are not too many on the bottom of the lakes because if used correctly, it will poke through and youll still have it attached and then youll back out without falling through. 
Ice can often change in thickness over a few inches from safe to slushy hole. This is why folks say to avoid lakes with a spring(s) or running water and also lakes that have rapid water drops because ice without water under it to hold it up is only 40% as strong. This is why farm ponds are perfect places since often shallow, close to cars or houses, and constant ice, I know once my pond is frozen, they whole pond is frozen and safe about anywhere.

One of the hardest things for a new guy to lean is how ice is formed and how it often releases pressure and when you drill a hole, will often result in a crack going across the water going right through your legs, for those not familiar with this common practice, its truly a moment of severe puckering..LOL It still gets me sometimes even though I know its coming.

Love when the lakes are growling which means its "making ice", there will be plenty of that late this week.
I look forward to getting you on the ice and teaching you about using a graph and just how comfortable it can be with a shanty and heater. 

Salmonid
PS Im working tomorrow or else Id be out with Tin Guppy up north


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

whjr15 said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd rather lose $20 than drown! Could you imagine breaking through, only to find yourself sinking to the bottom because of the anchor that's tied to your wrist?!


I bet your the kind that puts a dog collar on a dog so tight it won't slip over It's head if it gets stuck in a fence.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

misterbreeze said:


> I bet your the kind that puts a dog collar on a dog so tight it won't slip over It's head if it gets stuck in a fence.



Whatever that's supposed to mean. 

I'm the "kind" that thinks it's absurd to tie a heavy, steel rod to my wrist while walking on the ice. You know, the SAME heavy, steel rod that you carry because you're UNCERTAIN of the ice conditions below you! Unreal. Ironic, really.

Also, if you've got a weak enough grip to where you feel the necessity to "attach" the bar to your person, how in the heck can you sell yourself on the idea that you'd be able to pull yourself out of the water; bar or not?! I think losing the bar should be the least of your worries while on the ice. 

If you're really that bent over losing your bar, there are other ways to safely try and prevent that from happening: 

-Friction tape grip with a big knob on the end (think hockey stick or sledge hammer)

-Weld a piece of bar stock (or anything really) to the top to form a "T". If you don't have access to a welder, I'm sure you can frankenstein something together using hose clamps, duct tape, etc.. Hell, if you're ever up in Northeast Ohio, I'll weld the damn thing for you!

-Instead of tying it to yourself, get some paracord or clothesline and tie it to your sled/shanty.

Those are just a few ideas off the top of my head... Let's face it, we all know that there is nothing 100% safe about ice fishing. Why willingly add another negative variable against you?


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just trying to answer his question.


You can't fix stupid!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think tying the spud bar to your wrist is a great idea ... It's not like they weigh a ton.... For example let's say some one steps on a weak spot and falls through unexpected it would be impossible to pull yourself back up on the slippery ice but then he remembers the spud bar attached to his wrist and uses it to span the hole to get leverage to get out of the water..... With out it being tied to yourself when the ice breaks you drop the spud bar and it sinks to the bottom while you struggle to get out of the slippery hole and freeze to death.... I'm in favor of tien stuff to your body


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

catking said:


> We want your oil and women


A pair of heavily insulated hunting boots weight enough to make treading water significantly more difficult than what you would normally experience swimming. A 9 pound piece of steel is a lot heavier than you think when you're fighting for your life...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Bad Bub said:


> A 9 pound piece of steel is a lot heavier than you think when you're fighting for your life...


Exactly. 

Excerpt from http://www.pfdma.org/choosing/buoyancy.aspx:



> Most adults only need an extra 7 to 12 pounds of buoyancy to keep their heads above water...


Add that to a 10-15+ pound piece of steel, plus the weight of your clothing/boots, and you're gonna sink, like a stone, even while wearing this. 

But by all means, have at it! I'm done with this one. 



P.S. GMR_Guy, if you're ever up this way I've got an extra seat in my shanty for ya. You have the right attitude about not taking the ice for granted, unlike some here!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally figure carrying the auger under your arm horizontally or even my absurd 2X4X8` I tie the rope to is going to be more help getting out of the water in the long run. PLUS my "silly" 2X4 FLOATS as do my cat`s claws...and it`s lighter. I won`t knock anyone else`s ideas but that 50` of rope is just like LIFE insurance...hopefully you will never regret NOT having it...or having to run all the way back to your vehicle and then all the way back as fast as you can because you did not HAVE IT WITH you the 1 time you DID need it...CARRY it WITH you, please. It don`t weight THAT much...nylon clothes line is good enough.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

If it makes a difference, there were 10 lb rubber "diving bricks" when I was on my high school swim team, for certain exercises. 10 lbs is heavy enough that if you are holding it, you can walk on the bottom with lungs full of air. As in, that's all it takes to make you not buoyant. Just ten pounds. Something to think about.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember as a kid we went ice fishing in Michigan. We chopped holes in the ice with a spud bar and it had a rope attached to it. My cousin would drop the bar through the hole to the bottom and bring it back up to see how deep ithe water was. If your rope is longer than the depth of the water it's a non issue and it seemed to me to be standard to have a rope attached to your spud bar if you lived in Michigan. Also when you put a hunk of steel in water it is a LOT lighter than when it's in the air. I'd be worried about other issues on the ice over a rope on a spud bar such as how am I going to pull this 30 pound muskie through this 4 inch hole!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

So how`s next Saturday sound, weather permitting?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

The best advise -I would have for you is to go with someone that knows what there doing and has the necessary gear. After the first time you may hate it and never want to go again. If you fall through that,s for sure. if you live....


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is the video I was referring to:






He calls it a hand chisel and some of us are calling it a spudbar. Maybe some of us are talking about different things or perhaps different sizes of bars. The bar in that video is probably at least 20 pounds. 

I have received a few PMs giving me advice and offers - thanks. MY PM BOX WAS FULL FOR A WHILE, SO IF ANYBODY TRIED TO PM ME, PLEASE TRY AGAIN.

So we are doing a good job of discussing the safety aspect, but what about location? Let's keep it simple and stick to bluegills. I know of a few decent bluegill spots that are productive in the warmer months; the water depth in these areas are 3 to 5 feet deep. Would these same areas have potential or would I be looking for deeper water near these areas?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> So how`s next Saturday sound, weather permitting?


If your asking me, then yes that is a possibility, send me a PM. In addition to Sunday's weather (the ever-changing forecast is now saying 4 to 8 inches of snow in Middletown) there is also a chance of more snow coming on Thursday.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, that chisel he is using in the video is a hole cutting chisel, and completely different from a ice spud, check out David Hohiesels video showing the proper way to spud out on the ice for safety reasons. Davis is also on here sometimes and the webmasterof IcefishOhio.com, the best resource for local ice fishing BTW. 






Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

GMR_Guy, had something a little bigger with fangs in mind, plus there are generally "legal" (and BIGGER) crappies lurking about several spots..."trust" us ! (evil laughter sound effect here...) btw, I can`t seem to find my 50` of rope...


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

If your really wanting to go out ice fishing id go with Salmanoid and tin guppy there good guys and they know what there doing that's how I learned I went out with them on keiser. They know the ice and know how to stay as safe as possible. Good luck. They'd probably even loan you a pole to see if you like it or not before buying anything 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the point to be made about spud bars is that you're CHECKING the ice to NOT fall through w/them.Eveyones talking about having that extra wt. attached to them but I want that extra weight for checking ice so I DONT go through.As far as it being" tied" to you,it's not chained and locked to your wrist,it's a loop.Much like the strap to a digital camera or something,EASY to pop your hand out if need be.But I guess if you don't want that terrible weight on you,you can always grab some feathers and drop one in front of you every few ft to see if it's safe! Come on guys.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GMR Guy, were looking good for Wednesday afternoon or Thursday, I was on the pond this morning, 4" everywhere give me a call like we talked about

Salmonid


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Not sure where you are icefishing but I would be carefull. I know its cold out right now but I also know that with the rain we had right before the could spell could cause some weak places. Very dangerous when the lake is frozen when the water level is up and then it drops. I love to ice fish but I am also cautious when going.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thursday maybe? Say when and where...still can`t find my rope; you have 1 Salmonid? SaugeyeMarc "suggested" the #11 series just off the N side of the MBR...what do you think?


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

You boys make me miss Minnesota. I can't think of the last time I really worried about Ice Depth. But I haven't been out since I moved back to Ohio.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

you fellas are daredevils. let me see. 4" of ice , make a hole in 18ft of water and drop a line. fish with a 8# line and a ice jig with a minnow. use ice picks attached to the wrist and hope for a bite. sounds good to me. forgot. have 50ft line attached to a tree. i am going to try on friday at cc. if i have missed anything then let me know before friday.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

If your talking Caesar Creek I wouldn't. N Pool Ramp photo. Only ice I saw was in protected areas


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I found 4-6" in a spot at CC last night. I am heading out tonight to fish for some crappies


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

There`s GOOD solid ice at CJ for now...and the fish seem HUNGERY !


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Salmonid was nicest enough to take me ice fishing and show me the ropes. I landed my first ever fish through the ice and ended up with 7 or 8 bluegill. Salmonid and his friend rounded out the species list by landing a couple of channel cats, hybrids, and a yellow perch. 

I have a lot to learn when it comes to working the bait and detecting bites! The Marcum fish finder is an awesome tool and I can see a person getting used to using one and never wanting to be without it. The auger cut holes with impressive ease. The JawJacker seems like a useful piece of equipment for working several rods.

Thanks Salmonid!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

He catches a MEAN catfish TOO !


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> If it makes a difference, there were 10 lb rubber "diving bricks" when I was on my high school swim team, for certain exercises. 10 lbs is heavy enough that if you are holding it, you can walk on the bottom with lungs full of air. As in, that's all it takes to make you not buoyant. Just ten pounds. Something to think about.


Your clothes would weigh that much. I still think ice is only good for soft drinks and Tea. Just my opinion...
Cjp


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Politely put cj polecat BAH ! HUMBUG ! SAFE ice means you can WALK out after them !


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

cjpolecat said:


> I still think ice is only good for soft drinks and Tea. Just my opinion...
> Cjp


I'm with you polecat. I'm chicken to go on the ice. Just don't trust it. Lake's around here just don't freeze over often enough for me to trust the ice on them. C J might but not C C and that's my fishin hole. By the way C C is wide open all but some of the backs of coves. Went out and took a skunking yesterday. Still a great day to be out......


----------

